# Need PM Research vertical engine plans.



## rocky 88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I start to build a PM Research vertical engine before I retired.
It is a 4A. When I moved home, I can't find the plans.Must got lost in the move.
 I am ready to work on it again, Does anybody have a set? I can buy a set, but
 I thought I would check here first.
                                                                  Thanks
                                                                  Dave Rothermel
                                                                  Logansport, Indiana

It looks like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P-M-Researc...team-engine-kit-a-big-40-pounds-/300793040960


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 26, 2012)

I would contact PM Research if you bought the kit off them and explain what happened. They would probably have a record of you transaction and supply just the plans. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 27, 2012)

Rocky: Please post an introduction in the welcome section . tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interest in model engine building.

I agree with herbie contact PM research. I have met many of the gang from there at shows and have  had nothing but pleasant dealings with them. 

As far as folks here helping that is what we are here for. If someone here has a set of those plans and wants to sell them to you or give them for a shipping fee that is fine. 
The forum rules prohibit members  asking for offering or sharing copyright protected material. 
That does not prevent someone transferring ownership of an original plan set. 
Tin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 29, 2012)

Ditto on PMR - the 3 or 4 times I've purchased from them, they've always been very pleasant and very helpful !!


----------

